# How to...



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

I just purchased B&W speakers. The 804 series. I have the 990/7700 combo from Outlaw. I recently bought the JL Audio Fathom 113 subwoofer two weeks ago. (still waiting for it to come in) 

Questions about calibration.
What is recomended and what I think I will do is use the 990 since it has it's own calibration system that comes with a good mic that has a good running length cord. Measuring first the distance of all of my speakers and entering them into the 990, then use the automatic calibration.
I was going to select none for the subwoofer since the Fathom 113 has it's own calibration system. Once my mains and surrounds and rear center are calibrated I was going to calibrate the sub with it's own system. 
Is this what I should be doing? Is there more that I should be doing? Do I need an SPL meter? I am not familar with the systems on this site to calibrate a sub and therefore a little nervous about what I am reading on the forum.:rant::reading:


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi frank.

I used to have a 990. I would probably skip the auto-setup, and go for the SPL meter. The auto-setup can sometimes get confused -- I've had it think that I didn't have some speakers, and it set other levels kind of weird. I still used the 990's internal tone generator (and sometimes the AVIA test disc), but the meter will be more accurate. It will also be much more useful for "other" stuff you may wish to do in the future. I'd suggest the Galaxy meter (CM-140, I believe), but the RS meter will also work.

Good luck!


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks Otto, I never heard of the Galaxy. Online item?

By the way LOVE COLORADO


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi frank,

Yeah, the Galaxy can be ordered online here, and probably other places. Sonnie (HTS owner) did a group buy a while ago, so a lot of us have them...

Yeah, Colorado is beautiful! I do enjoy getting out to PA every once in a while myself -- my wife's parents live out there somewhere -- Altoona!

Have a good night.


----------

